

Show HN: I built a 3D rotatable iframe pane demo with Famo.us - bkyan
http://beta.mindcast.com/famous/

======
bkyan
It works in Chrome/Safari/IE, but not in Firefox.

You could update the viewing angle by dragging the background.

~~~
bkyan
Correction: It's working fine in Firefox. I was just testing with an old
version of the browser without realizing it.

